# 호들갑



## vientito

I try to get a deeper understanding of it and the circumstances of its use.

What kind of behaviour is generally treated as such? What motivates a person to display this sort of action? How negative is the word in general perception?

When person says 호들갑 떨지마 is it similar to saying 까불지마?


----------



## Multilate

This expression is used usually when a person is overreacting, overthinking and panicking and you have to tell this person to chill out.

호들갑 떨지마 basically means 'chill out'.


----------



## vientito

In that sense it sounds like 흥분하지마, 고정해라, right?


----------



## Multilate

vientito said:


> In that sense it sounds like 흥분하지마, 고정해라, right?


exactly


----------

